# 22lr la deputy



## TJ111 (Sep 23, 2012)

This pistol was made by great western firearms, which was a side of colt, has la deputy stamped on butt end , regular deputy is worth around 450.00, found out with the butt stamp its worth even more, any idea how much?


----------

